# I could be getting a new horse!



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he looks lovely! I really like arabs. have you been to see him yet?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous. What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> he looks lovely! I really like arabs. have you been to see him yet?


 
I wish! not yet.  I just got the e-mail back from his owner. thats where all the pics and information came from. lol. 

BTW I do have his pedagree is any one wants to see it. its nothing special that I know of but I dont know alot about arab lines.

Oh and he is $1000


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Wow, gorgeous. What do you plan on doing with him?


A bit of every thing. Mostly trail and endurance for fun. lol. Maybe some dresage(SP?)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't really like arabs..i like a few select ones and he is one..he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Gidget said:


> i don't really like arabs..i like a few select ones and he is one..he is a gorgeous boy!


 
I'm kinda on the same boat as you. I'm rather picky about my arabs. I really like this ones head, and muscling.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think his face is cute.

Do they have any good photos you can look at conformation from?

None of those photos are good for that.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think his face is cute.
> 
> Do they have any good photos you can look at conformation from?
> 
> None of those photos are good for that.


Thats the best they had at the moment.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Gotta love those photos where they turn em out and chase them around  He is beautiful. Photo child for an arab - prancing, arching, and BAY! Haha I only say that because at an Arab barn where my friend used to board, almost EVERY horse was bay. He's beautiful. Keep us updated!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> Gotta love those photos where they turn em out and chase them around  He is beautiful. Photo child for an arab - prancing, arching, and BAY! Haha I only say that because at an Arab barn where my friend used to board, almost EVERY horse was bay. He's beautiful. Keep us updated!


Yeah all the arabs that I have worked with were bays. lol 

Dont worry I will defanitly keep you updated.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

No posts in a bit so I'm just bumpen it up!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's really pretty, I like the last pic. Im not asking to spoil things for you, but are you sure you want such a green horse, or will you be able to get him to where you want him to be? If so, then great! He's a real stunner


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

he looks gorgeous! i LOVE arabs!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks nice, but where is your experience level at? Can you train a completely green horse? There are a lot of $1k nice experienced horses out there right now.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to work for a broker and thats all I did was break horses. I actualy trained Sonador my self as well. 

I'm no exspert but I feel that I have what it takes to train this horse for what I want.

does that make sence???

Oh and this wouldnt be my first Arabian. I also have a trainer if needed.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> He looks nice, but where is your experience level at? Can you train a completely green horse? There are a lot of $1k nice experienced horses out there right now.


Not where I'm at. I'm not looking for a trained horse any why but if I was around here The horse industry is doing ok right now so people snatch up the trained ones. Every now and then a good one comes along, but like I said, thats not what I'm looking for. I get more enjoyment out of training it my self. Also its trained the way I want, it not some one else.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is lovely, I love his face. Good luck with him


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> He is lovely, I love his face. Good luck with him


Thanks, Thats what I like about him 2. My parents are very YES/NO right now. >_< very irritating. OH well I just hope I can go out and see him soon.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Is he Polish? I don't know much about Arabs - but his head is shaped similar to our pasture-ornament retiree, who I know is Polish-bred!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He is definitely beautiful. And I'm not even an Arab fan. =] Best of luck with him, and please keep us posted!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

leonalee said:


> He is gorgeous! Is he Polish? I don't know much about Arabs - but his head is shaped similar to our pasture-ornament retiree, who I know is Polish-bred!


I really dont know. I'm trying to learn about all that but I'm failing.  Im no good with bloodlines.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm totally drooling over him over here. Very handsome.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

What do I think?
I'm jealous...

Ahh, I love arabs, and would love to have one again! Can you post a link to his pedigree? I'd love to look at it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

haleylvsshammy said:


> What do I think?
> I'm jealous...
> 
> Ahh, I love arabs, and would love to have one again! Can you post a link to his pedigree? I'd love to look at it.


I did try originaly but it didnt work. I shale try again.

Arabian Horse For Sale, USA/Canada, Southport


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not a fan of his throatlatch, but I like the rest of him!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

vivache said:


> I'm not a fan of his throatlatch, but I like the rest of him!


 
Whats wrong with his throatlatch?? I'm not saying your wrong because even ones oppinion is way diffrent I just want to know what yu dont like about it!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

He's slightly ewe necked so that contributes to a 'thick' looking throatlatch.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah I see what you mean. I dont plan on going any where big on him so I'm not to worried about that.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

It shouldn't be any big deal anyway. I mean, some horses have trouble flexing and breathing while flexing, but for the most part it's cosmetic.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

vivache said:


> It shouldn't be any big deal anyway. I mean, some horses have trouble flexing and breathing while flexing, but for the most part it's cosmetic.


yup. I really just want a nice fun horse to "play" with. I really miss working with arabs are there friendly fun loving spirit! If I wanted purdy I would probably have to spend more that $1000 since beauty costs more! 

Is it just me or do horses with ugly confo and no blood lines some times sell for more because they have a long mane and "prity" color?


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

very pretty i love arabs mine has arab in her.


----------



## Opendoorequine (Nov 29, 2010)

He is beautiful! Good luck getting him. I started out with Arabs and he is definitely one of the more elegant looking ones. Do press them for lots of good pasture, halter and free roaming dry lot photos though. A good halter shower can mask some poor conformation things so you want several pics of free time and video would be nice too. I love his face, yep he purddy!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Wowwww hes stunning!  he has the cutest face 
im not much of an arab fan, but i like him alot!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

He might do fine as a trail/endurance horse (the lack of conformation photos hold me back on endurance)... but, as a dressage horse you'll have A LOT of work cut out for you. 

I don't know that this horse actually has a ewe neck "structurally"... however, I would say that he does have reverse muscling, AND a naturally high head carriage. This is NOT ideal for dressage, it's going to take time and training to teach him to find his balance lower down.

The other issue I can see from these photos is that it looks like he doesn't have a strong "natural" canter. Canter can be improved on, but, it does definitely help if you start with a strong one. You can see in the photo it looks like both his hinds have become "stuck" together, which is what gives many Arabs that "bouncy" canter. Not the end of the world, but, it will again mean a lot of work if you want to do any showing in dressage. 

Naturally he WILL benefit from dressage - in literal meaning dressage is "good training"... so ALL horses can do it, at a lower level - and there's no reason at all why this little horse won't "play" at it with you.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Opendoorequine said:


> He is beautiful! Good luck getting him. I started out with Arabs and he is definitely one of the more elegant looking ones. Do press them for lots of good pasture, halter and free roaming dry lot photos though. A good halter shower can mask some poor conformation things so you want several pics of free time and video would be nice too. I love his face, yep he purddy!


 
She was actualy going to get me a video but her camera broke. She said she will get a new one for christmas but I plan on going out to see him before then. 

Before I start looken around I have to move Sonador to a new barn. She will be moving thurday. I really like the new place. I have to feed and do every thing my self, but its right of the trail, there is tons of people to ride with AND Sona with have 2 1/2 acres all to her self. I also have a stall for when it rains. The pasture that I am renting will alow me up to 3 horses without extra money. I think I really like this barn. I'm so tired of BO not doing what I tell them to then I go on Vacation and come back after a week to a skinny horse. :evil: Aslo her Dog is peeing on my hay and she isnt doing any thing about it! I pay $6 a bale and I go through a bale a day! You do the math! She isnt willing to pay for the hay her stupid dog pees on.......

ok sorry about the rant. I'm just iritated.:-x


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> He might do fine as a trail/endurance horse (the lack of conformation photos hold me back on endurance)... but, as a dressage horse you'll have A LOT of work cut out for you.
> 
> I don't know that this horse actually has a ewe neck "structurally"... however, I would say that he does have reverse muscling, AND a naturally high head carriage. This is NOT ideal for dressage, it's going to take time and training to teach him to find his balance lower down.
> 
> ...


If I go out to see him I will get beter photos.

I dont plan on ever showing in dressage. I wil just do it for fun. He will mostly just be a trail pale around on kinda horse.

Your post is extreamy informational. You have no clue how thankful I am of your oppinion. I will defanitly make sure you see all of the horses I'm looking at.


----------

